# Hola Doudou



## Einfach.

Hola,

Ayer recibí un e-mail de mi novia en el cual me saludaba con un "Hola Doudou!", viendo un poco por internet pude interpretar por contexto que debe ser algo como cariño, amor o algo así referido a la pareja, no?. Me gustaría saber la traducción correcta.

Saludos!


----------



## MarcB

Hola,
Viene de la palabra doux (bis)=dulce.


----------



## Einfach.

Ahh, gracias.


----------



## Yul

La réponse de MarcB est très bien, mais Antidote donne aussi deux autres significations à Doudou`

[Antilles] Jeune femme aimée.
[Québec][Familier] Couverture pour bébé.

Personnellement, j'ai plus souvent entendu parler de la deuxième que de la première.


----------



## IsaSol

hola Einfach
Mon doudou, es mi querido, mi enamorado, una palabra cariñosa para decir: mi pareja.
 Es una expresion  que se usa mucho en la Antillas francesas.

PS: S'ils y a des antillais sur le forum, venez nous aider!...


----------



## grandluc

"un doudou": es un peluche o un pedazo de tela, objeto fetiche del que los niños no se separan y con el que se duermen.


----------



## IsaSol

Mais oui Granluc, c'est ça aussi un doudou !! ( j'avais oublié)
 C'est plein de choses en fait !
Mais ça veut dire aussi mon amoureux...

Bref, c'est tout mignon tout ça.voilà, voilà....


----------



## grandluc

Mais qu'est-ce que tu bois Doudou dis-donc?
C'etait bien dans une pub, ou une chanson de Carlos?


----------



## IsaSol

Dans les deux!

C'est cool sans les moderatrices !!! *Pardon les filles...*


----------



## Yul

Un doudou dans le langage psychanalytique?
Je vous le donne en mille : un objet transitionnel!

Yul


----------



## Einfach.

¿Un hombre puede llamar a su novia doudou?

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

Salut,

¿Un chico puede decirle doudou a su novia?, ¿o es un término que lo utilizan sólo las chicas?. En caso de no poder utilizarse, ¿qué otra palabra podría usar?.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Eres iberoamericano.... 
haz lo que yo hago... dile "guapa" (ojala mi novia no lea este post)

=)


----------



## Einfach.

mhh, esa palabra no existe en mi vocabulario, no se usa en Argentina. 
La idea es usar una palabra en francés que tampoco suene tan cursi.
Igual gracias por el consejo.


----------



## chics

Hola. Existe _chouchou _y _loulou_, pero no sé si también son cursis.
A ver si se cortan un poco menos los franceses... ;-)


----------



## Einfach.

Pero más allá de ser cursi o no, puedo decirle doudou mi novia? o queda afeminado? (ningún problema con los hombres afeminados, es sólo que quiero saber   )


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas  noches, bonne nuit,

¿Cursi?  no... infantil

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Ma fée, ma belle, mon amour...


----------



## Einfach.

hay una que me gusta usarla, pero no se si funciona igual en francés...

ma bébé.

¿es correcto?


----------



## grandluc

Non, bébé est masculin. Tu dois dire "mon bébé" pour une fille comme pour un garçon.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Puedes decir "mon bébé"


----------



## Nanon

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿Cursi?  no... infantil



... o muy local:



> Ma Doudou est partie tout là-bas
> D' l'autre côté de la mer qu'est d'vant moi
> Sur ma tête y'a toujours le soleil
> Mais là-bas c'est sûrement pas pareil
> Elle reviendra pas,
> Moi je suis toujours là
> Alors je lui dis
> Pourquoi t'es partie ?​



La suite
Je ne crois pas que ce mot soit utilisé par d'autres personnes que des Antillais (ou alors par emprunt).


----------



## totor

Einfach. said:


> ¿Un chico puede decirle doudou a su novia?, ¿o es un término que lo utilizan sólo las chicas?. En caso de no poder utilizarse, ¿qué otra palabra podría usar?.



Puedes decirle *mon petite*. Si no me equivoco, creo que es más cariñoso que *ma petite*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Désolée Víctor mais tu ne peux pas dire _mon petite_, si il s'agit d'une femme il faudra dire _ma petite_.
Et je ne suis pas sûre que cela ne paraisse complaisant.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Einfach.

Bueno, entonces, las opciones que tengo son: 

- ma petite
- ma doudou
- mon bébé
- ma chèrie

c'est correct?


----------



## vbergen

¿de que otra forma les dicen en francés las mujeres a sus hombres a parte de Doudou? (que no sea ñoño/cursi)

merci


----------

